# Tyler J. Trahan - Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 12



## Ravage (May 2, 2009)

http://www.navy.mil/list_all.asp?id=44945

VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (NNS) -- A Sailor assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 12, Norfolk, Va., was killed while conducting combat operations in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom April 30.

Explosive Ordnance Disposalman 2nd Class Tyler J. Trahan, 22, of East Freetown, Mass., was temporarily assigned to a SEAL team based out of Virginia Beach, Va. 

"Petty Officer Tyler Trahan was an exemplary leader and exceptional EOD technician. Our hearts go out to his family and friends in this very difficult time. He was a great warrior, teammate, and friend to so many. His patriotic spirit will live on in each of us," said Cmdr. Joseph Polanin, commanding officer of Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 12. "His supreme sacrifice will not be in vain."

Trahan enlisted in the U.S. Navy May 16, 2006, and graduated from boot camp at Recruit Training Command, Great Lakes in July 2006. He then attended the Center for Naval Engineering in Great Lakes before reporting to Naval Dive and Salvage Training Center in Panama City, Fla. 

He attended Naval Explosive Ordnance Disposal School at Eglin Air Force Base in Florida from November 2006 to October 2007. 

His next duty station was Explosive Ordnance Disposal Training and Evaluation Unit 1 in San Diego from November to December 2007, and then on to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 12 in Norfolk, Va., in December 2007. 

Trahan's awards and decorations include the Bronze Star Medal with Combat "V" (Valor) Distinguishing Device, Purple Heart, National Defense Service Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, and Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal.








> WASHINGTON (May 1, 2009) Explosive Ordnance Technician 2nd Class Tyler J. Trahan, 22, from East Freetown, Mass., died April 30 during combat operations in Fallujah, Iraq. Trahan was assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Unit 12 based in Norfolk, Va., and was deployed as part of a Navy SEAL team. (U.S. Navy photo)


----------



## Gypsy (May 2, 2009)

Damn.  RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (May 2, 2009)

Rest in peace.  This hits home, my brother is an EOD tech.


----------



## tova (May 3, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## racing_kitty (May 3, 2009)

DAMMIT!!!!!  Fair winds and following seas, brother!


----------



## AWP (May 3, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (May 3, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (May 3, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## TTRNUSMC (May 14, 2009)

Rest in Peace Warrior. Look my brother Tommy up....up there in Heaven..He's a Marine and he will walk with you on the golden streets of heaven...


----------



## rourke35 (Jun 26, 2009)

Tyler was ahead of me in school, but I knew him a bit from PT.  Great guy and loved the job.  RIP.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest in Peace brother.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 26, 2009)

Rest Well


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jun 26, 2009)

RIP Brother.


----------



## tip001 (Jun 26, 2009)

I remember when Tyler died.  RIP Soldier


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 27, 2009)

RIP Tyler.....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2009)

RIP


----------

